# Ambulance Certificate in Ca.



## EDAC (Oct 2, 2009)

I went to the DMV today to get my application for the ambulance cert. that California requires. All I can say is, WOW, that had to be the most miserable experience at the DMV ever. First, no one there knows what is needed for an applicant to have to get an ambulance cert. I arrived at the office at 10:00 am and left the office at 4:45 pm. I waited and waited for someone who could get me the proper information, even I showed them what was in their handbook that cost me $5.

First they told me I had to have an EMT credential to even apply to take the test, which is wrong, according to the website and the handbook. Since they insisted that I show some kind of credential, I asked what would suffice,no one had a clue. We finally worked past that, then came the live scan requirement, i asked if the live scan I took for the county I am applying for is adequate, they said yes, wrong! After who knows how long some one gave me a form that is their own that has to be filled out and another live scan done.

Next came the medical card, which I have and it is still good, no I was told that another physical is required, even though the book says othrewise. Please have a seat and we will call you back up.......1 1/2 hours later, yes the current card is OK, and all that is required. Great now can I take the test? No. Why not? We do not have documentation you are qualified to be an EMT. Did'nt we just cover this? Yes but my manager says that you cannot test until you bring in your EMT card. Which one do you want? Can you please have a seat, we will call you back up.

1 hour later...OK we just talked to Sacramento and you do not need to have a card afterall to test, you just need to provide it before one year passes after you are issued the temporary card. OK what card do you need? The card from the NREMT? The Card from the County? Oh any card will do, as long as it states that you are an EMT. Alright is there someone here who knows for sure? Can you tke a seat, we will call you back up.

I had lost track of time by now, but they did call me back up. Sir as soon as you bring in your new live scan, EMT documentation and the new physical long form you can test. Are you kidding me? Did we not just go over this and decide that I did not need those, with the exception of the Live Scan? Can you have a seat and we will call you back up.

OK sir you can test after all, just go stand in that line of 75 people and let them know that you are testing for the ambulance cert., sorry but I am  not standing in that line! You have too, we have to take on a first come, first serve basis. I have been here longer than anyone else in the building, I have been here 6 hours already, I was here first. OK sir, can you take a seat, we"ll call you back up.

OK, you can come back up, here is your test, good luck.

5 minutes later done with the test, passed, one question wrong.

OK sir we are closed tomorrow, but if you come back Monday with the live scan we can complete your application. Just tell them that you here to complete the ambulance cert. application. Will it take this long on Monday? Oh no, we just dont do too many of these, we have your folder and will be ready to finish up.

So now wait until Monday.

Now beleive it or not I called the office and asked what i need to bring with me, and explained what I had already before I went into the office. I felt like I was prepared, but soon found out different. 

Anyone going to the DMV......GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Markhk (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, I totally feel you on this. The DMV ADL process is antiquated and pretty darn redundant considering that CA will be moving to a central EMT registry sometime within the next 1-2 years. My county EMS Agency has been live-scanning people for like the last 5 years and yet I still need to pay out of pocket to the DVM to get another Live Scan background check to them. And I agree that NO ONE in the DMV office knows how to deal with processing the ADL, unless you talk to a supervisor. I remember waiting an extra hour just so I could get the ADL study booklet. (And I wasn't even there for the test!)

I understand the need for a physical. But why in the world does the DL51 require that the doctor tick the box that says I'm NOT blind in one eye? (The box is so tiny that the docs will frequently miss it. And that makes your form invalid.) I've had to redo physicals multiple times because the doc forgot to stamp him seal, fill out a section, etc. 

And damn, that written test test is absolutely terrible. It's pretty hard to study for because the EMT has to read through, like, the whole CVC code. I thought it was much harder to study for that than the NREMT. 

Is there ANY place in California that uses just an "ambulance driver" versus and EMT? I feel that the whole process is just a huge mess and doesn't put safer EMTs that can drive out there. I probably should write to a senator at some point and be like, "dude, mother jugs and speed was like a whiles ago...we just don't have ambulance drivers anymore so this test is just wasting state resources!"


----------



## EDAC (Oct 2, 2009)

I still did not get an answer to what kind of evidence they require as proof that you are a certified EMT. One guy told me a copy of my class diploma would be ok, another told me that the NREMT card would be ok, and yet another told me that I need the card fom the state of Ca?  I asked what card and he said, you know the one they give you when take the state test. I told hi there is no state test for EMT-B's and he told me I need to do my homework that there is and I could not practice in Ca it. OK:unsure:


----------



## Markhk (Oct 2, 2009)

I showed them my county card that said EMT-1. That was enough.


----------



## ngbacon (Oct 2, 2009)

I also had a rough experience at the DMV getting my Ambulance cert although mostly because of wait times.   When i went in to get my H6 - driving record printout however it took me less than 5 mins.  I got to skip everyone in line!


----------



## exodus (Oct 2, 2009)

When I went in, it took a few hours, but I had everything done already.


----------



## medman123 (Oct 6, 2009)

What does the ambulance certificate look like? Is it a card like your CA DL or a piece of paper....


----------



## Markhk (Oct 7, 2009)

It's a scrappy piece of paper from the DMV that is a triplicate carbon copy.


----------

